
Billionaire Art Scion Helly Nahmad and Pals in $100M Russian Mob Gambling Case - indigodaddy
https://www.forbes.com/sites/richardbehar/2013/04/20/scenes-from-an-arraignment-billionaire-art-scion-helly-ahmed-and-friends-in-100-million-russian-mob-gambling-case/#7f1a953771e0
======
pseingatl
This article is seven years old. Helly Nahmad ended up serving four months in
prison. A book and a film were made about the floating card game that, while
technically illegal in some places was legal in others. "Money laundering" is
an abused term that has lost its meaning.

